# please help my clown loaches!!



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

So here's the story, I've set up my current 125gallon tank for about 2yrs now since I've moved. Everything was going great. No issues with water quality/filtration/aeration/water movement whatsoever. 
I do 2x 50% water change weekly!

Running 2x XP4 and 1x XP3 filter. 
2x powerheads
2x air stones

Stock:
10x clown loaches. Biggest is about 6-7"
15x tiger barbs. Fully grown 
12x rose barbs. Full grown
1x panaque pleco. About 4"

About 3 weeks ago I went back to my dad's to grab about 100 ramshorn snail to throw into my tank for my loaches. These are snails that my dad has been breeding for generations.
The next morning I noticed that every single one of my loach has both their eyes clouded up!! No other fish was infected though... weird.

I've been since doing 50% water change every couple days.
Vaccumed out all the snails. But still no resolution.

I picked up some melafix today to hopefully help with the cloudy eyes but haven't dosed it yet.
Do you think this would reverse the eyes??

To make things worse, some of their eyes look like there's something sharp poking out of it in the center, kinda like a pin pick. Sounds messed up, but that's my interpretation of it. 
Weird thing is that they have no difficulties finding food from what I can tell. Aren't lethargic.

Any help?? Can it be reversed?? I'm assuming they're still too young for it to be cataracts...? Would they eventually go blind? My oldest clown loach is only about 5-6yrs old.


----------



## So_lil (Feb 12, 2014)

the water in surrey I noticed droped my ph a lot over last 3 nights and the ppm went to 32 for incoming water to the rodi and ro auto water change units over the previous 3 night. tonight seems fine tho. Could be some internals tags alongs also maybe prazi pro could help them out. Best of luck with them.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Huh! Thanks for pointing out ph. That's the one I never really check as its normally stable.
I just checked it now with the api master kit and it's showing 6.4. Hovering at 6.0!!!

What can cause this low of ph reading??
Any remedies that you've had success with??

BTW. ammonia and nitrite are both 0ppm


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Add baking soda to raise ph also add epsom salt in your water changes 1 tea spoon for every 10 gallons i had 2 fish with cloudy eyes and i added epsom salt in the water changes and they all healthy in a week

Let us know how things go goodluck!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I've actually did one dose of prazi pro last week with no success.
However, I dosed prazi pro with melafix before going to bed and this morning their eyes have noticably cleared up.
Will probably dose melafix again tonight and see.

Is it possible to overdose any of those 2 mess? Would they die from it if I accidently did overdose?


----------

